# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  Sexing without probing?

## CookieCutter

I've read a few places and had a few people tell me that you can guestimate the gender of your ball python by looking at tail shape, head size, and spur size.
I don't mean that you can be like "I'm sure I have a male!" because of it, but it's an indicator.

Is this true?  Bigger head (compared to body size), smaller spurs, rounder tail is female and smaller head, bigger spurs and pointier tail is male?

----------


## Adam Chandler

Unfortunately the only 2 ways to tell the sex of a Ball Python is popping or probing. I've never seen the size of any part of their body consistently be even close to correctly determining the sex. 

You can find a bunch of good videos on how to pop a BP on youtube, here is one by Ralph Davis:

----------

cstewart8696 (01-25-2015)

----------


## CookieCutter

> Unfortunately the only 2 ways to tell the sex of a Ball Python is popping or probing. I've never seen the size of any part of their body consistently be even close to correctly determining the sex. 
> 
> You can find a bunch of good videos on how to pop a BP on youtube, here is one by Ralph Davis:


Thank you!  Is it possible to hurt a BP while popping it if you're inexperienced? O_O

----------


## achilles_crutch

im no pro but i think there are way too many variables that affect head, tail, spur sizes and shapes. i know it can be tough at times to be sure what u have probing and popping. to go off head, tail, and spur sizes in relation to body size it would be about as accurate flipping a coin.

----------


## Simple Man

You can definately hurt the ball python! Be careful if you decide to pop your ball python. What is stated above is correct. Without probing or popping you can't tell the sex of your BP.

Regards,

B

----------


## Homegrownscales

Well I'm sure you can hurt the ball if you bend the tail back or put way to much pressure. But I think probing is way more potentially problematic. I've Only ever popped and once you get the hang of it it comes easy.

----------


## Adam Chandler

> Thank you!  Is it possible to hurt a BP while popping it if you're inexperienced? O_O


It is possible to hurt a BP with inexperienced popping. I would recommend reviewing as many instructional videos as possible and finding a local breeder or attend a local reptile show and have someone experienced show you in person how to pop before you start practicing on your own.

----------


## CookieCutter

There is no way I'll ever probe on my own, that's just ... scary.

I don't know if I even want to pop.  I don't want to hurt my snakies  :Sad:   I think I'll stick to calling them all "he"  :Very Happy: 



I don't even know if there's anything local that has to do with ball pythons.  I've googled for reptile shows and the closest ones are in Seattle (I live in Southern Idaho).

----------


## Adam Chandler

Kingsnake.com has a great section that lists a ton of upcoming reptile shows:http://www.kingsnake.com/events.php
Good luck, I hope you can find something nearby.

----------

groovok (08-21-2015)

----------


## Superpop

> There is no way I'll ever probe on my own, that's just ... scary.
> 
> I don't know if I even want to pop.  I don't want to hurt my snakies   I think I'll stick to calling them all "he"




I'm the same way.  My boyfriend and I refer to our BP as a "she".  

"She"(Snickers) is our only snake and we have no plans to breed or anything so it isn't important to us as long as Snickers is healthy. :Smile:

----------


## CookieCutter

> I'm the same way.  My boyfriend and I refer to our BP as a "she".  
> 
> "She"(Snickers) is our only snake and we have no plans to breed or anything so it isn't important to us as long as Snickers is healthy.


We refer to all of ours as "he", but I'm thinking that we have two males and a female.  Call me crazy, but it's more of a hunch than anything.

We have no plans on breeding or anything so the gender doesn't matter :3  I'm just curious.

----------

